# Jak wyrzucić cały system ?

## Yatmai

Proste pytanie, jak wywalić wszystkie pakiety z systemu ? Składni

```
emerge --unmerge *

emerge --unmerge world
```

nie przyjmuje  :Sad: 

----------

## mbar

Z ciekawości się spytam po co?   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## Raku

najszybciej uruchomić live-cd i komenda mke2fs.

----------

## Yatmai

Jak łatwo się domyslić, przy takiej akcji najlepiej było by przeinstalować cały system zaczynając od stworzenia czystego systemu plików... 

Było by, ale nie tym razem. Kiedyś zostałem "pouczony" na innym forum linuksowym, że reinstal nie jest receptą na wszystko... Dlaczego ? A no wyobraźcie sobie administratora, który przy każdej usterce wywala wszystko i instaluje od nowa  :Wink: 

Co prawda w moim przypadku mowa o desktopie, który mam raptem 3 miechy, ale aż cięzko sobie wyobrazić jak się z nim "zżyłem". Generalnie po całym systemie mam rozsiane skróty/skrypty ułatawiające poruszanie po systemie i tu jest mały problem, bo większość z nich już mi weszła w krew i nie będe w stanie wyłapać, czy coś jest z dystrybucji, czy to moja własna robota.

A całe to zamieszanie przez to, że cały "cyrk" zaczyna mi troche zawodzić. Nie wiem czemu, komp działał mi praktycznie 24h/dobę przez długie tygodnie, aż do niedawna. Załączam kompa, działa, ide do szkoły, wracam, działa, siedze na nim, działa, do późnej nocy czy bawie sie nim, czy poprostu działa, a ja męcze kompa obok, to wzystko jest ok. Gdy wstaje rano, monitor sie nie zapala, komp nie odpowiada na pingi, a przecież tyle godzin działał dobrze. I tak co dzień.

No i zabardzo nie wiem co może być skopane, więc myślałem, żeby zostawić podstawowe pakiety konieczne tylko do uruchomienia systemu, a reszte odbudować od nowa, ale dużo prościej było by usunąc wszystkie pakiety i rozpakować na nowo stage3.

----------

## exodos

To może:

```
cat /dev/null > /var/lib/portage/world

emerge --depclean
```

Co do tej niestabilności, to bardzo możliwe że padło, albo wlaśnie pada, coś z hardware'u. Stawaim na zasilacz...

----------

## mbar

Albo coś się przegrzewa.

----------

## Yatmai

Nie przegrzewa na bank, bo w upalne dni temp procka ma ok 45 C, a przy ostrej, długotrwałej kompilacji dochodzi do 50. W nocy bezczynnie, raczej nie ma jak sie przegrzać  :Smile: 

A jak sprawdzić czy zasilacz pada ? Bo dla mnie jak komp ruszał to było jednoznaczne, że działa, a jeśli miałby być za słaby, to bardziej by to okazał przy dużym stresie, gdy procek ciągnie sporo prądu  :Smile: 

----------

## arsen

Jak mi się komputer kiedyś wieszał to nie wina leżała po stronie CPU i jego temperatury, chipset na płycie głównej wystarczy że dostał 50 stopni celcjusza i przy transferach dyskowych zwis, sprawdz chłodzenie na chipsecie płyty głównej.

----------

## mbar

Ja z tydzień temu miałem ostry problem, losowo zawieszały się kernele .16 i .17 na moim ruterze. System się zamrażał po prostu. Tylko .15 działał dobrze, ale ze starym eagle-usb. Wymieniłem obudowę z zasilaczem i już jest wszystko w porządku, najnowsze .17-no-souces działa stabilnie -- jedyne co pamiętam, to chwilowy zanik zasilania sieciowego jakieś 3 tyg. temu, od tego czasu miałem problemy właśnie.

A wszyściutkie napięcia na zasilaczu były w normie, jednak to z jego powodu coś się działo.

----------

## Raku

dalsza część dyskusji o zasilaczach została przeniesiona tutaj

----------

## Yatmai

Faktycznie, wina leżała po stronie zasilacza, ale propos wywalaenia całego systemu, to wyczyszczenie world i puszczenie emerge --depclean daje efekt:

```
Packages installed:   571

Packages in world:    0

Packages in system:   59

Unique package names: 112

Required packages:    118

Number to remove:     459

```

Czyli generalnie nie wszystko, czyżby miały zostać te naprawde krytycznie programy rozpakowywane ze stage3 (ie portage, tar  :Very Happy: ) ?  :Wink: 

----------

## Arfrever

Spróbuj wyczyścić zbiór pakietów system, czyli /etc/make.profile/packages.

Sveikinu

Arfrever

----------

## Yatmai

Ten sam efekt  :Sad: 

Generalnie trzeba by sie zorientować jakie pakiety zostaną, bo może wystarczy to na podwaliny do stage3, bez bootowania z livecd :]

----------

## Arfrever

/etc/make.profile u mnie jest dowiązaniem symbolicznym do /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2006.0. Są tam swoiste informacje o profilu. Profil dziedziczy także ustawienia zawarte w katalogu ustawionym w pliku parent. W katalogu `cat parent` także jest plik parent określający dziedziczenie informacji przez daną grupę profili itd.

Czyli w wypadku architektury x86 i profilu 2006.0 należy wyczyścić pliki:

/usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2006.0/packages

/usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/packages

/usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/packages

/usr/portage/profiles/base/packages

Sveikinu

Arfrever

----------

## Gabrys

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> Czyli generalnie nie wszystko, czyżby miały zostać te naprawde krytycznie programy rozpakowywane ze stage3 (ie portage, tar ) ? 

 

No co ty! IE nie jest rozprowadzane z Gentoo  :Razz: .

----------

## mbar

 :Wink: 

"ie" to skrót od łacińskiego/angielskiego (<-- poprawcie mnie) "to znaczy". Powinno zresztą być zapisane "i.e."

uczmy się języków, a nie czekajmy na amnestię od Romcia  :Smile: 

----------

## Yatmai

 *mbar wrote:*   

> "to znaczy"

 

Dokładniej to "in example" czyli "na przykład"  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Arfrever

 *Art.root wrote:*   

>  *mbar wrote:*   "to znaczy" 
> 
> Dokładniej to "in example" czyli "na przykład" 

 

W łacinie nie ma wyrazu "example".

I.E. - ID EST [id est] - to jest

E.G. - EXEMPLI GRATIA [ek-sem-pli: gra:-ti-a:] - na przykład

(Oczywiście to, co w nawiasach, to wymowa. Pogrubienie oznacza akcentowanie sylaby. "i:" - i długie itd.)

Sveikinu

ArfreverLast edited by Arfrever on Thu Jul 20, 2006 12:26 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Yatmai

No tak, uczymy się całe życie  :Very Happy: 

----------

## 13Homer

 *mbar wrote:*   

> "ie" to skrót od łacińskiego/angielskiego (<-- poprawcie mnie) "to znaczy". Powinno zresztą być zapisane "i.e."
> 
> uczmy się języków, a nie czekajmy na amnestię od Romcia :)

 

O rany..

----------

